# First tomato



## Timbertodd

Picked our first cherry tomato yesterday. Sorry for not having a picture.


----------



## stephanie

AWesome, I should have a bunch more tomatoes soon too. this is the first year I have tried tomatoes in a green house and they have gone nuts!


----------

